# Is those setting are good 11800H (plug-in - Battery)



## Rocket Therapy (Jan 27, 2022)

Hello, 

I'm posting the thread, because I want to kwon if those setting are good, and if there is any other room to improve performance on plug-in and on battery.

Here the screen shot of the configuration.
On battery What I want is to have a slower CPU for max battery life.
On AC I want to have Max Performance without throttle.

Thanks in advance for the reply !


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 28, 2022)

Your laptop has terrible cooling. The 11800H has a 45W TDP rating. Your screenshot shows that when the CPU is just under 20W, it is already running at 93°C.



Rocket Therapy said:


> On AC I want to have Max Performance without throttle.


There is no way you can get maximum performance out of your laptop with bad cooling. I am not sure who made your laptop. It is possible that the CPU heatsink was not installed properly. The only way to fix this problem is to disassemble your laptop and replace the thermal paste. A properly engineered laptop that includes a 45W CPU should be able to run at 45W all day long without overheating. 



Rocket Therapy said:


> On battery What I want is to have a slower CPU for max battery life.


A slow CPU is an inefficient CPU. Slowing a CPU down does not always increase battery life. Running a CPU fast for a short amount of time is sometimes better than running a CPU slow for a long amount of time. A fast CPU can get tasks done quickly. This allows the CPU to spend more time in one of the low power idle states like C7. CPUs save power when in this idle state. 

The most important number to watch is the C0% when your computer is idle at the desktop.





C0% should be at 0.5% or less when idle. If your computer is higher than 0.5%, look in the Task Manager and find out what programs are running in the background on your computer. Get rid of any programs that do not need to be running in the background. Windows is very efficient when setup correctly. You want to see low C0% on the main screen and high C7% in the C states window. This is how CPUs save power. Slowing the CPU down is not as important as C state percent. Here is how my desktop computer looks when idle with only Google Chrome open.


----------



## Rocket Therapy (Jan 29, 2022)

> Hello @unclewebb



Maybe my screenshot mislead you.
the temp you did see was when I was gaming on AC and after that I did CLR when a  I was on battery

Now I show a stress test on AC and I reach 56.3W

I will have to dig out to pu my C0 to 0.5


----------



## unclewebb (Jan 29, 2022)

Rocket Therapy said:


> Maybe my screenshot mislead you.


I think it did mislead me. Screenshots are good but they only show a brief snapshot of how your computer is running. Try turning on the ThrottleStop - Log File option. This can provide a lot more information about how your computer is running. 

Your screenshots above do show something unusual running on the first core and first thread of your CPU. Open the Task Manager, go to the Details tab and organize the tasks by CPU usage. Watch this information while your computer is idle at the desktop to see if there is anything running in the background. The Resource Monitor can also be useful when trying to find items running on your computer.


----------



## Rocket Therapy (Feb 1, 2022)

Hi back,

I'm sending to you the log, 1 in gaming session the other in idle mode. Tell me what you think about it.
Question :  On windows 10 do I have to activate the speed shift EPP?

And thank you for your time, for answering me back !


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 1, 2022)

Rocket Therapy said:


> do I have to activate the speed shift EPP?


I prefer to let Windows manage the Speed Shift EPP variable so I do not check this box on the main screen of ThrottleStop. 

You can look in the FIVR monitoring table to see what EPP values Windows is using. It will vary depending on the computer and depending on what Windows power plan you are using. The Windows High Performance power plan generally sets EPP to 0 and Balanced uses 84. My desktop computer uses 153 when I switch to the Windows Power Saver power plan. For laptops, the EPP that Windows uses can change depending on whether you are plugged in or running on battery power. 

In the TPL window, if you want the Speed Shift Min and Max values sent to the CPU you need to check the Speed Shift option in this window. You should also check this option on older computers if you want to enable Speed Shift and the BIOS does not have an option to do this. Most recent laptops enabled Speed Shift automatically. The main screen of ThrottleStop will show *SST* in green if Speed Shift is enabled within the CPU. 

Your log files look fine.


----------

